# Preamplificador Fairchild discreto (antiguo).



## Black Tiger1954 (May 25, 2011)

Luego de estar clasificando cachivaches, me encontré con este pre amplificador:

Levanté el circuito, y realmente me llamó la atención.
Solo me falta poner los potenciómetros, pero como no tengo el circuito y no lo pude encontrar por ningún lado, si alguien tiene algún dato, me vendría muy bien 

Los transistores que usa son de 3 tipos: 2N4249, SE1002 y 2N5133. La placa solo tiene la inscripción de Farichild semiconductor, L-2697, ind Argentina.

PD: en la simulación anda muy muy bien.
PD1: supongo por el impreso, que la entrada auxiliar iba a C9.
PD2: tiene control de sonoridad fijo.
PD3: el selector también imagino que era para cápsula magnética, micrófono, cerámica con distintas ecualizaciones.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 27, 2011)

Viendo el interés por el tema <=    sigo con él.
Luego de algunos cálculos y pruebas, dejo los valores "supuestos" de los potenciómetros originales:

Respuesta en frecuencia plana dentro de los 0.25 dB desde 2 Hz hasta 50 KHz aproximadamente (limitada por C21 en alta frecuencia).
Distorsión para 1 Vpp de salida con 100 mVpp de entrada: 0.007% (nada mal no?):

Éste es el análisis de solo la parte del pre sin la etapa pre-pre para muy bajo nivel.


----------



## pandacba (May 27, 2011)

eso con control de tonos en "plano"?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 27, 2011)

Sip, tal cual está en el esquema, con los controles al 50% (son potes lineales).


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 29, 2011)

Desmenuzando un poco más el pre, ahora con la etapa de ecualización previa.

Aclaración: R13 y R12 están puestas solo para adecuar los niveles de salida para el análisis de respuesta en frecuencia.
La llave está puesta en la posición para phono magnético.
La distorsión es muy baja teniendo una ganancia de más de 30 veces en tensión (unos 29.5 dB) con solo 2 transistores. 
La respuesta en frecuencia es casi la curva ideal RIAA, adjunto ambas (la ideal está tomada de la Wikipedia):







PD: si me agarra la loca, haré un impreso para este bichito


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 29, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> PD: si me agarra la loca, haré un impreso para este bichito


Eso estaría muuuuyyyy bueno!!!!
Solo que vas a tener que quitar varias ecualizaciones y dejar solo la de phono. Las otras van a nivel de línea.

Mmmmmm...lástima que ya no existan los decks ni las cápsula de cristal.....


----------



## pandacba (May 29, 2011)

Hola Ezavalla fuiste al recital?

Tienes razón en lo que dices, se ha perdido como cierto encanto.... lo más interesante de cada pre era esa parte de las ecualizaciones..... y la posibilidad de tener distintas fuentes de sonido....

Aquellos años de los equipos "compo" donde el amplificador era una unidad, el sintonizador era ortra, la platina deck otra y el tornamesa, incluso habia algunos que el pre en si era una unidad totalmene independinte, algunos tenian hasta la posibilidad de un ecualizador gráfico, y era una maravillosa torre de sonido........................

Cosas de los tiempos y ls modas, todo integrado, no era muy bien visto..... esos equipos que venian con su propio mueble, frentes black o white aluminiun con indicadores de colores, enormes Vu en la Deck y en la potencia otros Vu de leds, y hasta algunos una mezcla de ambos muy bien combinadas, que una vez encendido le daban ese toque al equipo, habia una marca que ya no recuerdo, cuando habrias las puertas de cristal se iluminba el recinto..........

ah no podia faltar un equipo de cinta abierta!!!!, que belleza esas máquinas y que calidad de audio se podia en ellas.... claro tenias varias velocidades de cintas y cuando gracias al desarrollo del casette se llevo a ellas ese tipo de cintas, y no habia con que darles.... obviamente eran equipos caros, y como no ha sido conocido muchos creen que eran malos y eso es un gran error, hace poco vi un equipo d esos que directamente lo destrozaron para sacarle los motores, los vumetros, etc, y destrozaron la cinta que era de las mejores, cuando a los que perpetraron la barbarie les mostre, info sobre la calidad de sonido se querian matar pero ya era tarde, el daño estaba echo.....

Muy pocos saben que las últimas cintas tanto de cassette como de carrete abierto(estas sobre todo a mayor velocidad) superaban al CD, pero ya la suerte estaba echada.......


Por otro lado gato espero ver en la semana el pcb posteado.... muy buena esa curva de ecualización


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 29, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Hola Ezavalla fuiste al recital?


Hola Panda.
<modo-off-topic>
Sip...fuí al recital en el Gran Rex...y estuvo IMPRESIONANTE!!!!
Alan Parsons es un verdadero maestro, y aunque el cantante actual está lejos de los anteriores (y mucho mas de Eric Wolfson), la banda es impresionante también... el violero y el batero son excelentes!

En el Clarín salió un aviso del recital, y a AP lo llamaban "el hombre manos de consola" 
</modo-off-topic>


----------



## pandacba (May 29, 2011)

Me alegra saber que pudiste disfrutar esa velada, esas son las cosas que no hay que perderse....
Aqui no cabia un alfier, la banda mantiene su mística, a pesar del cantante..... buen apodo el de clarin....


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jun 1, 2011)

Dejo las vistas previas del impreso y el esquema que hice en Eagle.
Cualquier sugerencia viene bien


----------



## crimson (Mar 23, 2012)

Con el permiso de Black, cuelgo aquí un preamplificador RIAA a batería de 9V que hice para un amigo, que quería pasar sus discos de vinilo a CD. El aparatito tiene 3 entradas, Bandeja Magnética, Linea y Salida Auricular (para poner algún minicomponente o MP3). Tiene un pote de salida para regular que no sature la entrada a la placa de sonido. Anda bien, lo dejo por si le es útil a alguien. Saludos C


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 23, 2012)

Muy lindo Crimson. Recuerdo un circuito muy similar en unos libros de semiconductores Siemens (si la memoria no me falla).


----------



## crimson (Mar 24, 2012)

Hola Black, éste lo saqué de una Telegráfica Electrónica de los '70s. Me gusto porque se alimenta con una sola batería. Saludos C


----------



## apaserv (Abr 16, 2012)

Lo compré por los años 1980 en ENEKA argentina , y funciona de maravillas, el unico problema es que la placa original no tenia buen diseño y a maximos graves tenia tendencia a autoscilar(la lineas de masa eran muy finas, por lo demás 100 puntos
Nada de ruido ni distorsion con los tr originales y el control de sonoridad era por medio de una llave en el condensador de 1uf.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 16, 2012)

Crimson: lo encontré!
El libro en cuestión es Ejemplos de circuitos con semiconductores Siemens 2 (del año 1974).


----------



## crimson (Abr 16, 2012)

¡¡Un pedazo de historia!! Alimentado a 24V, debe tener un buen rango dinámico. Qué lindos eran esos bichos, tenían un secreto: la entrada no debía ir soldada a chassis, como recomendaban algunos, porque se escuchaba un hummmmm muy fuerte, la conexión de masa del preamplificador (generalmente usaba un Fapesa) iba a la masade entrada del amplificador de potencia, y de allí con una sola conexión a chassis. Las fichas de entrada quedaban con la masa sin poner a chassis, iban así a la bandeja, que a su vez sí tenía una conexión a chassis. Otras épocas... Saludos C


----------

